# Help! How do I pack things for shipping?



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Are the shipping containers water tight? 
Do we have to write a list of everything in each box?
How do I pack my Books/Record/CD/DVD collection with minimum cost?
TV, Video & DVD Players, will they work in NZ?
Will my items survive if they are packed mainly in double walled cardboard boxes lined with refuse sacks?

Any advice would be much appreciated.
Dawn


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Are the shipping containers water tight?
> Do we have to write a list of everything in each box?
> How do I pack my Books/Record/CD/DVD collection with minimum cost?
> TV, Video & DVD Players, will they work in NZ?
> ...


Dawn - get a reputable professional packer in and they will pack everything securely. We used PSS.

You shouldn't need to pack things in double walled cardboard boxes lines with refuse sacks. We've had 2 deliveries since we've been here (ours and more recently stuff from my mums) and there's definitely been no water damage at all. Both times we lost one or two glasses/vases, but that was it (and I mean one or two - it was minimal)
However, insure your stuff to be on the safe side - the delivery company will have details.

Don't bring TVs - they won't work - but the DVD player will be needed to play any UK DVDs you have. 

And do bring those multi ended extension leads - very useful when you get here. Change the single plug to an NZ one one then you can plug your UK appliances into the other sockets. (PS both NZ & UK have 240 volt power supplies so most appliances do work here)


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Dawn - get a reputable professional packer in and they will pack everything securely. We used PSS.
> 
> You shouldn't need to pack things in double walled cardboard boxes lines with refuse sacks. We've had 2 deliveries since we've been here (ours and more recently stuff from my mums) and there's definitely been no water damage at all. Both times we lost one or two glasses/vases, but that was it (and I mean one or two - it was minimal)
> However, insure your stuff to be on the safe side - the delivery company will have details.
> ...


Hate to contradict, but if the TV is newish and worth something then do bring it. Most TV is now digital and you just buy a freeview box for HD and plug in the HDMI port, or you can give Murdoch money and get sky


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

If you have a multi region DVD player it will work. We have used our NZ purchased multi DVD player in Cyprus & Tenerife & no problems.
Also in the last 5 international moves we have packed ourselves without any problems.
We left NZ with 98 cartons or 9.6 cubic metres. We bought the cartons from moving companies & used lots of bubble wrap & newspaper also used quilts, towels, bedding, clothes to wrap around anything breakable.
We have used some of the same cartons over & over in the last 4 moves as trey are expensive to replace. We also used rolls & rolls of good quality packaging tape, my son jokes he is going to buy shares in Scotch brand!
You must do a fully itemised list of the contents & save it on your external hard drive for future reference.
It seems like Christmas when you are finally reunited with your belongings.


----------

